# Michael Giacchino- Medal of Honor OST, for orchestra



## Emanuel Fróes (Mar 26, 2022)

Especial in this music is the use of variations and the compositional strength. Different movements display different motives already presented in previous ones, creating an unique and magical interplay along the whole soundtrack. This technique is not new in film scoring, but here is very well employed and the chosen motives are powerful for this task. The energy of the music is very tense and the same along the whole music, but the music still displays a lot of variation and different situations. The fast and loud moments are remarkably through and in depth composed, especially the movement Attack on Fort Schmerzen. Harmonically and technically this piece shows the best of the romantic symphonic poems , as innovated by Lizst, but holding a very fresh and modern style. It is conservative, but still music made in the 90´s. 

As I played the game I was very young, and never noticed the rich music behind it. I just noticed its effect, maybe. I don´t know all games, but I risk to say, it is one of the most sophisticated game soundtracks ever composed, and certainly the most sophisticated at the time of release. 

What do you think?


Did someone there analyze this (relatively expensive) score?


----------

